# Uncle Ted's Harem



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We built a new pen for all our hens that are laying and our big rooster, Uncle Ted...he's happy happy happy!!!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

This is really cool! I'm sure everyone is very happy!


----------

